# Force GSOD code?



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

My search skills seem to bite today. Can someone please remind me of what the remote codes are for forcing maintenence mode during bootup?

Thanks!

TPM


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TivoDiagnostics


----------



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

windracer said:


> http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TivoDiagnostics


Thanks! I had forgotten it was not in the Tivo Forum. I actually have this wiki bookmarked, duh


----------



## mandyblack (Sep 22, 2007)

Help! This wiki page doesn't seem to exist anymore and I'm desperate for those remote codes. Anybody saved them? All I've been able to dig up are the ol' 57, 58 and 52 codes ..
TIA


----------



## Xtra7973 (Apr 6, 2006)

mandyblack said:


> Help! This wiki page doesn't seem to exist anymore and I'm desperate for those remote codes. Anybody saved them? All I've been able to dig up are the ol' 57, 58 and 52 codes ..
> TIA


Here is the latest page for that site from archive.org


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

Xtra7973 said:


> Here is the latest page for that site from archive.org


That's not working either.

Can someone just post the codes without linking to an external site?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

DocNo said:


> Can someone just post the codes without linking to an external site?


Here you go!
http://www.mfslive.org/tivofaq.htm


----------

